# question for Rick



## massaman (Aug 27, 2009)

just curious Rick on how you managed to get a chinese to mate with a european when the european is like three times smaller then the chinese and did not think it was possible to mate being how small the female is compared to the large chinese!


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did I say I did that?? I mentioned I had a male giant asian connect with a chinese and that when I was young I used to see carolina males riding around on the backs of female chinese.


----------



## massaman (Aug 27, 2009)

hmm somewhere on here I did see a picture showing a chinese on a european i can try to find link!


----------



## massaman (Aug 27, 2009)

oh something like this







chinese mating with a asian


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> hmm somewhere on here I did see a picture showing a chinese on a european i can try to find link!


It was giant asian and chinese:


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> oh something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic looks like two europeans getting down to me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...=7094&amp;st=80

here is chinese on religiosa


----------



## massaman (Aug 27, 2009)

wow my european female is like way smaller then that female and wonder if the location of where its found has to do with the size!


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> just curious Rick on how you managed to get a chinese to mate with a european when the european is like three times smaller then the chinese and did not think it was possible to mate being how small the female is compared to the large chinese!


??? A European is like 3x smaller than a Chinese? How large do the Chinese get anyways since I've only had one experience with a female Chinese and she was like 3.5 inches. The female European that I have right now (as well as males in the past) is about 3.5 inches.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> ??? A European is like 3x smaller than a Chinese? How large do the Chinese get anyways since I've only had one experience with a female Chinese and she was like 3.5 inches. The female European that I have right now (as well as males in the past) is about 3.5 inches.


They are much smaller. I seriously doubt you have an adult female european longer than 3.5 inches. Some confused people in this thread.  

Female chinese. Biggest I have ever personally seen:


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> oh something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is two europeans. Not sure what the point of that pic is.


----------



## massaman (Aug 27, 2009)

well when i seen this image it was said its a asian and a chinese mating so the poster does not know his mantis perhaps?


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2009)

massaman said:


> well when i seen this image it was said its a asian and a chinese mating so the poster does not know his mantis perhaps?


Deffinetly not! :lol:


----------



## planetq (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha yeah, plus what would be the point of that? They can't reproduce anyways.  

I don't think Europeans are 3times smaller than Chinese either. Chinese are a little over 4 inches at their largest and Europeans are 3 inches or a little more.

Minkyu


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 27, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> ...I don't think Europeans are 3times smaller than Chinese either. Chinese are a little over 4 inches at their largest and Europeans are 3 inches or a little more. Minkyu


+1

Yeah, I know! I just can't wait to go home and take a picture of mines with a ruler (I'll post it up later).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea, the pic is halfway down the page, and the chinese really was not that much bigger then the religiosa.


----------



## vera_renczi (Aug 27, 2009)

now I'm setting goals to eventually have a super giant mantis, thanks rick.


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> ...I seriously doubt you have an adult female european longer than 3.5 inches....


Well Rick, it looks like you were right about the 3.5 inches. I guess that's what happens when I estimate my mantid's length without ever measuring it lol.


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> Well Rick, it looks like you were right about the 3.5 inches. I guess that's what happens when I estimate my mantid's length without ever measuring it lol.


----------

